# Horse Statue Photo Thread



## CarrotMan (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone got any photos of some cool horse statues? There are a few around town where I live. A local real estate developer places some artwork from stainless steel artisan in many of his newer shopping centers.

This race horse statue is located in a shopping center parking lot.......










This statue is right in front of a Safeway grocery store entrance. It is about 15 feet tall.......


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow they are so cool!! I haven't got any photos but I am subsribing to see more!!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

they apparently have these horse statues all over Vegas. However, this is the only one i could find. I believe it's in front of the Wynn Las Vegas. Tribute to the beauty and discipline of Dressage.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It kinda freaks me out.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

There are a ton where I live in Philadelphia...These are some of my favorites,

http://www.philart.net/images/large/lionfi.jpg

http://www.philart.net/images/large/gambol2.jpg

http://www.philart.net/images/large/seahors.jpg (That one is a fountain, its really cool)

http://www.philart.net/images/large/stgeorg.jpg


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

In wisconsin we do a horse carsel acution. all kinds of people paint these horses and we aution them off and all the money goes to the a therapetic riding place.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

These are some I took at the Kentucky horse park








^ Secretariat


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

ooooooh i love the Horse Park statues! very jealous!!!


----------



## Midnight Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Everyone who sees this picture thinks I am kissing a statue - but it really is my horse - she just looks funny the way the picture has been taken !!!!!!!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

These are my favorite I've ever seen. She makes them out of driftwood. It's worth clicking!
Too many photos to post.
Heather Jansch Heather Jansch - Google Search


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow that horse DOES look like a statue 0__0


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

ErikaLynn, I live in Philly too! :] Well, King of Prussia, but close enough. I find myself in Philly much too often. Lol.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

xeventer17 said:


> ErikaLynn, I live in Philly too! :] Well, King of Prussia, but close enough. I find myself in Philly much too often. Lol.



Do you really? I love Philly.


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

This one stands in DT Calgary, AB











I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those:
http://www.zuzafun.com/driftwood-horses-by-heather-jansch


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't have any pictures that I took, but these are some I found on the web.

Where I lived until recently; Amarillo, Texas, is home to the AQHA hall of fame and has some awesome statues out front of the building.










Rugged Lark










Dash for Cash



























And Amarillo also has dozens of these horse statues spread out all over town. Each one is painted differently.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

heres a few ive seen the photos arent taken by me








^this is the duke of wellington statue in glasgow, and its tradition for a really drunk person to climb to the top and put a traffic cone on his head. 









And this one is the heavy horse sculpture on the motorway up to glasgow.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Minot (where I"m from) has those painted horses like Smrobs posted. I'll try to find some pictures online and post them. I think some people painted them a few years back and they were auctioned off.

Oooh. While I was looking, I found this:
There's a Scandinavian Heritage park with this MASSIVE Dala horse (it's a Swedish thing). That little maroon-ish post by its front leg is probably around my chest high. I'm 5'7". That's how big that thing is.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Around where I work they have painted mules like that...

*Google Image Result for http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1098/823482269_9a4d757d7b.jpg*


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

^^^ Jealoussss. I love mules.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

This is one I took at the Crazy Horse Monument.


----------

